

The Covert NSA Agent Sitting Next to You - gregorymichael
http://blog.baugues.com/covert-agent

======
devx
I started getting worried about this after Google announced encryption between
servers recently, because if they have spies there, then that move might not
be much of an improvement. Google should start triple-checking everyone
working on security there and with access to the encryption keys, even if they
are "friends".

This is what NSA created, a society filled with paranoia. But after all the
revelations about them having spies inside companies, and subverting standards
bodies and so on, only extreme paranoia will protect us.

It might subside a little if we manage to repeal the Patriot Act, the FISA
Amendments Act, fire everyone at the top right now that has been in charge of
this: the current president, the current FISA court, the current Intelligence
Committee, and then dramatically cut NSA's budget, the "black budget", and
establish much stronger oversight over NSA.

That doesn't seem easy at all right now, and it's going to take a while to fix
everything, so start getting paranoid until then!

